# US users help please



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi my fellow overseas DW users
Just a query and a request for some help from the US please.

I have a friend who lives in Florida and is coming over in the New Year and has kindly offered to bring me some detailing gear back

What i wanted to ask was:
-Where is the cheapest, best place to get products from in the US?
-If you could give websites or addresses so I can tell her what to bring and 
from where please.

That is all.:thumb:

All the help is much appreciated.
Ibi


----------



## Holden_C04 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm North of the 49th parallel (politically speaking, not geographically) but I think I can help.

www.detailedimage.com

They have a lot of great deals and are running some kind of 25% off holiday special and I think it comes w/ free shipping.

If they don't have what you like, you can also try Autogeek as they are based in Florida.

www.autogeek.net


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumb:Autogeek is a great choice. They have a lot on sale right now!


----------



## shinycar (Dec 10, 2008)

detailersdomain.com has a great selection and a lot of things on sale right now.

Phil gets things shipped FAST and if your friend is in the US, they should receive it pretty fast.

Good luck -- let us know what you order.


----------

